# First steps to programming in MAC



## leojose (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just started work on MAC OS. I have allready developed a C code in windows and would like to port it to MAC. 
First of all, I am not sure what IDE must I use to build my code. I heard that MAC 10.4 Tiger comes with Xcode installed, but I can't find it. Is there any IDE in MAC just like Visual Studio in Windows?
Or must I install gcc and gdb for compiling and debugging the code respectively?


----------



## spb (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember reading the Xcode comes installed and a CD comes with the purchase, but this wasn't the case.  You'll need to download and install it from the apple developer site.  You need to register (free) to access the downloads.

The free compilers are GNU (gcc and g77).  You can purchase other compilers if you like.  I know that many scientific programmers are happy with the performance of the XLF compiler.  

I don't use an IDE, but I believe that one comes with Xcode.  

I've not ported Windows code to Mac.  I know that moving software from GNU/Linux to Mac is not a difficult process, although you sometimes get stuck on little oddities.

One thing that you're going to want to learn right away is to use Fink to install software.  With Fink you can download many of the libraries that you will want to use.  

sb


----------



## elander (Sep 17, 2005)

XCode is on the installer DVD for Tiger.


----------



## spb (Sep 17, 2005)

elander said:
			
		

> XCode is on the installer DVD for Tiger.


Ah!  My powerbook came with 10.3.X.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2005)

You must download XCode, FREE from Apple's Developer Site, if it is not present on your Mac OS X Install media.  XCode 2.1 is for Tiger.

http://developer.apple.com/tools/xcode/


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 18, 2005)

spb said:
			
		

> Ah!  My powerbook came with 10.3.X.




It's on the Panther disc too. You just have to choose to install it.


----------



## leojose (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your inputs 

especially...

*spb* : all those details were very useful for a beginner like me

*ElDiabloConCaca* : thanks for the link, just what i was looking for


----------

